# delta bench sander



## ShelleyM (Apr 30, 2015)

I have the option to buy a Delta bench sander which is about the only tool I don't own (I have a belt, disc, profile and various other sanders)... wondering if anyone has one any issues which may be of concern... it uses a 4" belt (not sure of length) and 6" discs.


----------

